# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Thế giới Games >  Bí quyết cách xem kèo bóng đá trên m88 lợi hại nhất của dân chuyên nghiệp

## 188bongda

Cách xem kèo bóng đá trên m88, phần lớn những người cá cược bóng đá đều có cho mình những kinh nghiệm, kỹ năng nhất định. Tuy nhiên chúng là chưa đủ để có thể giúp bạn luôn giành được chiến thắng. Với bí quyết cách xem kèo bóng đá trên m88 sẽ giúp bạn nâng cao khả năng chiến thắng của mình trong mỗi lần cá cược.
Theo cá cược trực tuyến w88, một trong những yếu tố mang lại thành công trong cá cược bóng đá chính là kinh nghiệm soi kèo. Đối với người mới chơi, đây sẽ là điều khó khăn. Và một số bí quyết từ các cao thủ soi kèo được chúng tôi trích dẫn ra đây sẽ rất hữu ích cho các bạn.
Những lưu ý trong cách xem kèo bóng đá trên m88cần phải biết.
Thứ nhất, nếu đó là cuộc đối đầu giữa 2 đội đang xếp top đầu trên bảng xếp hạng, đội khách chấp 1/2 thì hãy chọn đội khách. Còn nếu là một trận giữa 2 đội có thứ hạng cao và thấp mà kèo chấp đội hạng cao là quá nặng, có thể bắt đầu là 1 rồi rơi xuống ¾ cùng với việc trong 30 phút trước khi bắt đầu mà tiền ăn tăng cao thì hãy chọn đội hạng thấp hơn vì đội thứ hạng cao đang gặp bất lợi rồi đấy.
Cách xem kèo bóng đá trên m88, một mẹo nhỏ cho bạn là khi kèo có biến động, bắt đầu từ ¼ mà rơi xuống 0 rồi lại tăng lên và cuối cùng lại về  ¼ thì hãy chọn kèo dưới, khi đó cơ hội chiến thắng của bạn sẽ cao hơn. Và khi đội chủ nhà đang có phong độ tốt mà phải đối đầu với một đội tương đương, đồng thời kèo đồng banh thì hãy lựa chọn đội kia nhé.

Cách xem kèo bóng đá trên m88, bí quyết cũng chỉ ra rằng nếu đội chủ nhà có kết qủa không thuận lợi mà vẫn chấp ¼ thì bạn nên chọn đội chủ nhà. Hay khi đội chủ nhà quá mạnh trong khi đội khách có kết quả sân khách khá tệ và đội nhà đã chấp 1 trái thì bạn lại nên chọn khách. Còn nếu đó là trận so tài giữa 1 đội thuộc top 3 với 1 đội nằm trong vòng nguy hiểm mà kèo dưới đã chấp ½ quả thì bạn hãy lựa chọn đội dưới.
Cách xem kèo bóng đá trên m88 ở các loại kèo khách nhau.
Đối với việc soi kèo châu  u và châu Á cũng có sự khác biệt. Nếu kèo châu Á dễ soi và nhanh biết được kèo nào ăn được hơn thì kèo châu  u lại khá phức tạp. Nếu kèo châu Á giảm không đáng kể trong vòng 1 hoặc 2 giờ trước khi trận đấu bắt đầu hay cả khi nó tăng, giảm bất thường trong 1 giờ trước trận đấu thì đó cũng không phải là vấn đề đáng lo ngại. Còn với kèo châu  u thì ta nên để ý đến kèo nháy. Một khi kèo càng đẹp mà nháy thì đó thực sự là một kèo nguy hiểm, nếu người chơi vẫn tiếp tục rót vốn vào thì khoảng hơn 50% là kèo sẽ hỏng. Còn nếu kèo nào mà càng gần giờ bắt đầu mà nháy kèo dưới thì nguy cơ của nó càng cao và trận kèo càng tăng nguy cơ thua cuộc.Đó là những thông tin cơ bản về cá cược thể thao w88.

----------

